
Why I'm Leaving Medium - exolymph
https://praxis.fortelabs.co/why-im-leaving-medium/
======
danso
I liked th author's description of the hidden cost of the freemium content
model:

> _Freemium relies on one basic assumption: that attention is cheaper than
> money. It essentially allows you to pay for content with a cheaper currency
> — your attention — than cold, hard cash. But this assumption has now been
> overturned. For an increasingly larger percentage of the online population,
> attention has become the scarcest good of all. So “free” content has become
> terribly expensive, if it consumes your attention without delivering
> tangible value._

------
himom
If you’re just starting out or just launch small articles into the aether,
Medium is fine. If you have zillions of paying subs or a few high-paying subs,
you’re gonna want a more tailored platform that can help you deliver them more
value than what they paid so that you get good WoM network effects. By that
time, you should have self / staff / contractors whom can write CMS plugins,
edit videos, write good copy, choose pleasant fonts, make decent themes and
generally make the site pleasant and fresh.

